# Sawhorse ideas



## tahoefly

I am designing a sawhorse that needs to be CNC'd. 3/4" cdx. Can I cut them out with a 1/4" bit economically or do I have to use 3/8" bit. View horse here:

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/457850010/morhorse-folding-sawhorses-on-steroids

What would the cut time difference be in inches per minute? Broken bits, etc?
thanks tahoe fly


----------



## wormil

> We apologize, but it looks like something's gone wrong. We've been notified about this issue, and we're currently looking into it.
> 
> Thanks for your patience, and sorry for the inconvenience. Please try again later.


----------



## Ger21

Depends on your machine capabilities, and hold down method. A 3/8" bit is probably capable of cutting 3-4 times faster than a 1/4" bit.


----------



## tahoefly

A huge onserud with vacuum table. One pass with a 3/8 bit?


----------



## Ger21

With a machine like that, then a 3/8" bit would be up to 4x faster.
However, at high speeds, with narrow parts like those, you may run into trouble holding the parts still.


----------



## Underdog

I'm sure you could cut through 3/4" ply one pass with a 3/8" bit. I do it all the time. With decent plywood and a new bit, I can run a 3/8" Vortex 3 flute compression bit right around 1,000 IPM @ 18,000 RPM. Cuts through 3/4" ply one pass no problem. You must have a good ramp in and ramp out.
Now as it gets dull or resharpened, it won't do as well. So I drop the feed speed back down to 900 IPM.


----------



## MrRon

The only problem I see with the design is, no bevels on the ends that sit on the ground. Every good sawhorse has beveled feet to distribute the load evenly. This sawhorse is my design. It stacks and could be cut on a CNC, but some secondary operations would be required.








P.S. The horizontal 1×3 tie would be eliminated for stacking.


----------



## ScottM1

Personally I have never cut CDX on the router. I would contact my tooling supplier to see what they recommend for the cutter. I defiantly would not try a ¼ cutter unless I had a dozen or so on hand. I would think that the Glues that are used to manufacture this stuff are a lot harder on the cutters than a cabinet or furniture grade Plywood. Also from what I have seen in the lumber stores this stuff does not lay very flat so you may have to come up with a system to assist in holding it down. Here is a link to a similar subject.
http://www.woodweb.com/knowledge_base/Cutting_CDX_on_a_CNC.html


----------



## tahoefly

Nice horse MrRon. I now have had some parts cut with the CNC,3/8" bit. Cuts well and fast in one pass. I hope his vacuum holds the pieces down with the cdx, time will tell.


----------

